# Gas piping repair.



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I looked at a job today where the gas company discovered three leaks in the gas main of this house. The house is over 100 years old. The leaks are scattered throughout the main. I figure it is general age of the piping as it looks rusty. I'm trying to figure out if I should try and sell them on a re pipe of the gas line. Doing a whole repipe would make the most sense time wise as well as assurance wise to me. How do you guys typically deal with situations like this. 

The other thing is have any of you made a repair with pro press for a gas line. If yes, we're you worried about galvanic corrosion of the copper where it threads to the gas?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

First off, you cannot use propress on gas. It can only be threaded, flared or brazed. 

Second, one thing you have to remember is that your the expert, not the homeowner or anyone else. If you think the best way to repair is to repipe then that's what you sell to the customer. I think the only way I would do it would be a repipe. I wouldn't feel comfortable with spot repairs. If you articulate this point to the customer I'm sure they will understand, unless they want to save some money and possibly explode.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> First off, you cannot use propress on gas. It can only be threaded, flared or brazed.
> 
> Yes you can propress on gas now and its code approved.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Had one like that last month... Total repipe of gaslines .. Fireplace, furnace, BBQ,dryer,HWT, garage heater...

We went from black to gastite


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Repiped several times using proflex


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Not that I would do it but propress is accepted. Also depends on how much time to repair existing, how much demo needs to be done. Cant see how utility comp says its 3 leaks, had same situation a few months back. Sheetrock ceiling, gas detector going off in all diff spots, ended up being one spot and was a concealed valve.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> First off, you cannot use propress on gas. It can only be threaded, flared or brazed.
> 
> Second, one thing you have to remember is that your the expert, not the homeowner or anyone else. If you think the best way to repair is to repipe then that's what you sell to the customer. I think the only way I would do it would be a repipe. I wouldn't feel comfortable with spot repairs. If you articulate this point to the customer I'm sure they will understand, unless they want to save some money and possibly explode.


Look for the viega fittings with the yellow dots on them. Those are for gas.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

stecar said:


> Not that I would do it but propress is accepted. Also depends on how much time to repair existing, how much demo needs to be done. Cant see how utility comp says its 3 leaks, had same situation a few months back. Sheetrock ceiling, gas detector going off in all diff spots, ended up being one spot and was a concealed valve.


The main is in the basement and is all exposed. They used their gas meter and found the 3 leaks in question. This is something WE energies does when they change a meter. I wound up selling the repipe as I believe it is the best way. I was just wondering how much experience you all had with similar situations. I've not run across many gas lines that failed due to age. Usually it's isolated or an installation failure. I guess it makes sense though, everything eventually wears out. I wouldn't do a replacement in propress or CSST as I would rather make the money in labor instead of saving the labor and lining the pockets of the manufacturers. It isn't that cold yet, and the gas can be down for a day without any major problems.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> First off, you cannot use propress on gas. It can only be threaded, flared or brazed.
> 
> Second, one thing you have to remember is that your the expert, not the homeowner or anyone else. If you think the best way to repair is to repipe then that's what you sell to the customer. I think the only way I would do it would be a repipe. I wouldn't feel comfortable with spot repairs. If you articulate this point to the customer I'm sure they will understand, unless they want to save some money and possibly explode.


There are two different systems approved for use with gas and propress. They have type L copper and specialized gas press fittings. As someone else stated, the fittings with the yellow dots. This method has been around for at least 5 years here. The second is press fittings designed to be used with special crimping jaws, and black pipe. This system is brand new around here, and only one supply house has it available. The fittings are quite expensive but it's about a wash because you can still use black steel. So you can use press for as piping.

I think it would be good on a repair type basis but, if you have enough work to justify bringing down a threader, it makes more sense to use black.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> Look for the viega fittings with the yellow dots on them. Those are for gas.



Good info. I stand corrected. Very surprising though honestly. I'm assuming you would still have to paint the hard L copper yellow as you do with soft tubing or use approved stickers?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I would sell the repipe


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Good info. I stand corrected. Very surprising though honestly. I'm assuming you would still have to paint the hard L copper yellow as you do with soft tubing or use approved stickers?


I guess fittings have dots and yellow bands now, distributors were mixing the bins. You use yellow labels with gas type on pipe. 

But I'm not sold on copper for gas, reason being? Why bother with other products avail.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

100 years old

Fix 3 leaks and 3 more appear, Fix those 6 and more appear.

REPIPE...........


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> I guess fittings have dots and yellow bands now, distributors were mixing the bins. You use yellow labels with gas type on pipe.
> 
> But I'm not sold on copper for gas, reason being? Why bother with other products avail.


Gas with propress is cheaper than CSST and faster than black iron. Assuming you have a press gun that is.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Good info. I stand corrected. Very surprising though honestly. I'm assuming you would still have to paint the hard L copper yellow as you do with soft tubing or use approved stickers?


I wonder how long until someone turns off the water to a house and cuts into a pressed gas line. 

I would paint the entire run myself.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't trust Pro Press for water, I damn sure don't trust it for gas. Is it just me or is the trade just plain going stoooopid :thumbsup: What are they going to accept next, radiator hose and clamps :yes:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I don't trust Pro Press for water, I damn sure don't trust it for gas. Is it just me or is the trade just plain going stoooopid :thumbsup: What are they going to accept next, radiator hose and clamps :yes:


It doesn't exactly take a genius to cut and thread pipe either...


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I don't trust Pro Press for water, I damn sure don't trust it for gas. Is it just me or is the trade just plain going stoooopid :thumbsup: What are they going to accept next, radiator hose and clamps :yes:


Not stupid LAZY


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Amy handy hack can run csst pipe and propress it takes a little more craftsmanship to measure,take off, and cut and thread properly


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

If there are lots of leaks we go for the repipe. Around here there is usually many lines just caped because the took out room heater and did central air.

When they let us I do away with as many drops as I can. Under most of our houses the gas lines look like the old Microsoft screen saver, they make no sense unless the didn't have a threader so they used what they had.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

IMO, black pipe is the only way. My first employer (who I did my apprenticeship with), never allowed CSST unless it was absolutely impossible to run black pipe, which was almost never the case. 

It doesn't take much skill to thread pipe, but it does take experience and knowledge to size, layout, and install the piping. Especially when you have to start at the last appliance and thread back to the meter. I've worked with plenty of apprentices/journeyman who had problems in tight spots.


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Most of mine on old houses are the pier houses that have the drip tee in the mud, or any pipe that goes under the ground. In Louisiana it stays moist under the.houses all year long


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Nikolai said:


> IMO, black pipe is the only way. My first employer (who I did my apprenticeship with), never allowed CSST unless it was absolutely impossible to run black pipe, which was almost never the case.
> 
> It doesn't take much skill to thread pipe, but it does take experience and knowledge to size, layout, and install the piping. Especially when you have to start at the last appliance and thread back to the meter. I've worked with plenty of apprentices/journeyman who had problems in tight spots.


I agree they made us get certified to run gastite. Then I found that home depot sells a flexible gas piping materials. All that is doing is taking craftsmanship away


----------



## KennethCastro (Oct 10, 2012)

Propress on gas is a bad thing. It can only be threaded, flared or brazed and also your the expert, if you think the best way to repair is to re-pipe then its what you should sell to your client...


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

KennethCastro said:


> Propress on gas is a bad thing. It can only be threaded, flared or brazed and also your the expert, if you think the best way to repair is to re-pipe then its what you should sell to your client...


I can see where pro press on gas in attics would be a great thing for isolating down leaks.....


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

The press technology for black iron is called Mega Press from Viega. After visiting their training facility and reviewing the product I am sold. A hack can install any type of piping system. A professional installer will be just that and will always have a place in the market. It is our job as professionals to pick and choose products that will best suit the application and price point we have to meet.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

Run across them all the time down south, I don't think we have ever done a spot repair on an oooold main line. Always re-pipe it, better for you and the customer.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

SPH said:


> The press technology for black iron is called Mega Press from Viega. *After visiting their training facility and reviewing the product I am sold*. A hack can install any type of piping system. A professional installer will be just that and will always have a place in the market. It is our job as professionals to pick and choose products that will best suit the application and price point we have to meet.



So their salesman did his job well :laughing:

I remember years back attending a workshop on PolyButelyne. That salesman did a good job too. :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> So their salesman did hos job well :laughing:
> 
> I remember years back attending a workshop on PolyButelyne. That salesman did a good job too. :yes:


They are the progeny of the gentleman that sold Gramps Orangeburg pipe.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> They are the progeny of the gentleman that sold Gramps Orangeburg pipe.


Run into Orangburg from time to time. Not sure when the bulk of it failed after being installed but some of it has made it fifty plus years. In some cases out lasted Cast.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hacks can install and screw up install of any piping system.

Pros know:

where you can and can't use dope when using CSST

How to install propress fittings so they don't leak

How to thread pipe so it doesn't damage tools

How to install threaded pipe so it doesn't leak

How to work copper so a solder joint lasts

Know when any method is appropriate


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> So their salesman did his job well :laughing:
> 
> I remember years back attending a workshop on PolyButelyne. That salesman did a good job too. :yes:


Or I made an informed decision... Either way can't wait to get my hands on it. Canada won't approve it till early next year, letting the Americans be the guinea pigs


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

You use what is available and acceptable at the time. Some of the old gas lines have pipe compound on them that drys out. The best way to help prevent that is to use a compound that will stay plyable.


----------

